# Neo-Soul Keys® Studio - Coming Soon....



## GospelMusicians (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey guys....I guess 2016 is the year for Electric Pianos. Don't unleash your wallet yet. Neo-Soul Keys® Studio coming soon:


Standalone VST with a new CPU optimized streaming engine
VKFX from Overloud Built in
VKFX from Overloud standalone FX for your DAW includeOver 80 New electric pianos including New Versions (22GB Library)Mark I Stage
Mark I Stuicases
Mark I Stage
Mark II Stage
Mark V Stage
Wurli 300
Wurli 200
Clavinet

Over 20 new mechanical FX tine noises with independent AMP, Gain, Velocity curve, Velocity Amount controls
Ability to swap in and out Mechanical FX slots
Simple Serial Number Registration system






*
Sneak Peak Video:*


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm not a pianist but I should buy something from this guy...or hire him on a track.


----------



## GospelMusicians (Dec 11, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I'm not a pianist but I should buy something from this guy...or hire him on a track.



Ha...Thanks man, but I barely played anything


----------



## rgarber (Dec 11, 2016)

Both Mike (Realtone) and Jamal make the best videos!


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 11, 2016)

Vey stoked. As you all know I am a _huge_ fan of the Neo-Soul Rhodes and have praised it all over the interent.


----------



## GospelMusicians (Dec 11, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Vey stoked. As you all know I am a _huge_ fan of the Neo-Soul Rhodes and have praised it all over the interent.



Yea Jay...You've been supporting me for a while! Thanks so much


----------



## nordicguy (Dec 11, 2016)

This sounds promising!


----------



## GospelMusicians (Dec 12, 2016)

Just a question for everyone...

Would you guys say that the Mark I Suitcase is the best sounding of all of the Rhodes sounds? For me the Suitcase is it! I do use the others for different stuff, but the Suitcase is the best to me.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 12, 2016)

GospelMusicians said:


> Just a question for everyone...
> 
> Would you guys say that the Mark I Suitcase is the best sounding of all of the Rhodes sounds? For me the Suitcase is it! I do use the others for different stuff, but the Suitcase is the best to me.



Yes, always been a suitcase guy. I had an old silver top suitcase that had the older big fat tines and it had a lovely bell quality.


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 12, 2016)

This looks and sounds awesome! I have some good electric pianos already, but this sounds just too good. I want those fantastic G. Duke tones.


----------



## Raindog (Dec 12, 2016)

I also love these wonderful Neo Soul Keys Rhodes pianos with all the little dirt they include (the suitcase is also my personal favourite). So this new library sounds very interesting. Will there be an upgrade path for current owners of Neo Soul keys 4.0 UVI?
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## GospelMusicians (Dec 12, 2016)

Raindog said:


> I also love these wonderful Neo Soul Keys Rhodes pianos with all the little dirt they include (the suitcase is also my personal favourite). So this new library sounds very interesting. Will there be an upgrade path for current owners of Neo Soul keys 4.0 UVI?
> Best regards
> Raindog



Yep..It'll be a very generous upgrade path....It'll be a no brainer!


----------



## Raindog (Dec 12, 2016)

You´re such nice people. Finally I´ve got something for Santa Claus to bring me


----------



## burp182 (Dec 12, 2016)

When?


----------



## Raindog (Jan 12, 2017)

Is there a rough! release date schedule? Very excited about this
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## GospelMusicians (Feb 26, 2017)

March 6th is the release date:
- Introductory price of $79.99
- Upgrade price for existing customers: $39.99


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 26, 2017)

Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 26, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> March 6th is the release date:
> - Introductory price of $79.99
> - Upgrade price for existing customers: $39.99



These keys do appear to be truly exceptional, and I'm rather blown away...Thanks for the videos!

Sorry to ask, but want to be 100% certain: When you say new platform, stand-alone VST and serial number-based registration, does this mean that we do not need to create an iLok account or install a PACE driver? That this iteration of Neo Soul Keys is no longer bound with any engine or protocol that requires such?

If we're free and clear of all of that, I am quite likely to purchase. Thanks.


----------



## jonnybutter (Feb 26, 2017)

Also can't wait! I have a bunch of keys, but this sounds like a must-have!


----------



## GospelMusicians (Feb 26, 2017)

Tugboat said:


> These keys do appear to be truly exceptional, and I'm rather blown away...Thanks for the videos!
> 
> Sorry to ask, but want to be 100% certain: When you say new platform, stand-alone VST and serial number-based registration, does this mean that we do not need to create an iLok account or install a PACE driver? That this iteration of Neo Soul Keys is no longer bound with any engine or protocol that requires such?
> 
> If we're free and clear of all of that, I am quite likely to purchase. Thanks.



Yes you are correct: No Pace iLok


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi Jamal-still on pace for March 6th?


----------



## chapbot (Feb 26, 2017)

I have several epianos and Neo-Soul is my favorite - so warm and rich.


----------



## elpedro (Feb 26, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> Just a question for everyone...
> 
> Would you guys say that the Mark I Suitcase is the best sounding of all of the Rhodes sounds? For me the Suitcase is it! I do use the others for different stuff, but the Suitcase is the best to me.


I second that..suitcase all the way. I use the others too, but the suitcase is the go-to


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 27, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> March 6th is the release date:
> - Introductory price of $79.99
> - Upgrade price for existing customers: $39.99


Hi Jamal,

Really looking forward to this.

I'm pushing my luck here, but does existing customers include owners of Kontakt Neo-Soul Keys 3X?

I notice on the website, all the Yamaha EX5 and Hybrid (including Dyno) instruments are new. Does this mean that the Neo-Soul 5X versions have been replaced? I always intended to get those, but if the new ones are better, I won't be missing out on anything.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Raindog (Feb 27, 2017)

Great news. I love your Rhodes and will certainly love the update (upgrade).


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 27, 2017)

elpedro said:


> I second that..suitcase all the way. I use the others too, but the suitcase is the go-to




I have always been more of a Suitcase man than a Stage model guy. and that is why I owned one. I like the Rhodes speakers "as is" more than through any amp, although a good Stage RHodes through the old Roland Jazz Chorus amps was a good sound as well.


----------



## GospelMusicians (Feb 27, 2017)

NYC Composer said:


> Hi Jamal-still on pace for March 6th?


Yep...Some minor code signing stuff, but yep.


----------



## GospelMusicians (Feb 27, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> Hi Jamal,
> 
> Really looking forward to this.
> 
> ...



Existing customers include ALL versions (Kontakt, or UVI). No matter what version, if you purchase the desktop version of Neo-Soul Keys all the way back to version 1, then you will get the upgrade price. Yes, the 5X version has been replaced for this. The 5X version only has 5 EPs. This version has 88 Electric pianos. There is no comparison at all.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 27, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> Existing customers include ALL versions (Kontakt, or UVI). No matter what version, if you purchase the desktop version of Neo-Soul Keys all the way back to version 1, then you will get the upgrade price. Yes, the 5X version has been replaced for this. The 5X version only has 5 EPs. This version has 88 Electric pianos. There is no comparison at all.


Thanks Jamal, that's great regarding the intro upgrade pricing - I'll definitely be getting this.


----------



## Garlu (Feb 27, 2017)

I am sooooo looking forward to this one! 

Wish it'd also include a 0.001% of your brain for reharms...!


----------



## GospelMusicians (Feb 27, 2017)

Garlu said:


> I am sooooo looking forward to this one!
> 
> Wish it'd also include a 0.001% of your brain for reharms...!



If you are not #1, you are at least top 5 of the best supporter :0. Great meeting you at the NAMM....
PS: Sounds like it's time for another DVD on Reharms.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 3, 2017)

Anxious to upgrade.
Best Suitcase out there now, but the extras make it easy to fit with any environment.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Mar 3, 2017)

GospelMusicians said:


> Existing customers include ALL versions (Kontakt, or UVI). No matter what version, if you purchase the desktop version of Neo-Soul Keys all the way back to version 1, then you will get the upgrade price. Yes, the 5X version has been replaced for this. The 5X version only has 5 EPs. This version has 88 Electric pianos. There is no comparison at all.


88? Phenomenal!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 3, 2017)

This is looking better and better to me right now. Seems like great intro pricing. Thank you.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 3, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> This is looking better and better to me right now. Seems like great intro pricing. Thank you.



I've been through both videos _twice_, and have come to the exact same conclusion.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 4, 2017)

Really glad that I did not yet pull the trigger on Keyscape. This will easily do it for me.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 4, 2017)

Till when does the intro price go? Right until its release moment on march 6? Or still later?

edit: good t-shirt by the way (eat-sleep-piano) :D


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 4, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Till when does the intro price go? Right until its release moment on march 6? Or still later?
> 
> edit: good t-shirt by the way (eat-sleep-piano) :D



Seeing that you can't preorder it, I presume the intro price will proceed after March 6


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 4, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> Seeing that you can't preorder it, I presume the intro price will proceed after March 6


good thinking.......thanks


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Mar 4, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Till when does the intro price go? Right until its release moment on march 6? Or still later?
> 
> edit: good t-shirt by the way (eat-sleep-piano) :D


Website says "Sale ends March 20th", I guess that the intro offer ?!?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 4, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Really glad that I did not yet pull the trigger on Keyscape. This will easily do it for me.


I'm also thinking the same. It was the Rhodes (and other electric pianos) that drew me to Keyscape. I'm happy with the acoustic pianos I have at the moment. That is not to say or suggest Keyscape is inferior in any way but the pricing and selection here looks spot on for me.


----------

